

Ask HN: What is a good book for learning front end design? - armenarmen

Just wrapping up with &quot;Learn Python The Hard Way&quot; and was hoping that there was a similar tome for front end design. Recommendations?
======
program247365
It's a large area of expertise. I can't thing of a book with frontend design
or engineering in the title even.

Shameless plug:
[http://theriseoffrontendengineering.com](http://theriseoffrontendengineering.com)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Try to learn and understand design as a discipline before going into the
specifics of user interfaces and interaction design. For that I recommend:

\- Universal Principles of Design - William Lidwell

\- The Design of Everyday Things - Donald A. Norman

Then for more practical knowledge:

\- Forms that Work: Designing Web Forms for Usability - Caroline Jarrett

\- Don't Make Me Think: A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability - Steve Krug

\- Designing the Obvious: A Common Sense Approach to Web & Mobile Application
Design - Robert Hoekman Jr.

\- Sketching User Experiences: Getting the Design Right and the Right Design -
Bill Buxton

------
wallflower
See also this exemplary example of persistence and passion:

[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/07/with-z...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/07/with-zero-coding-experience-artist-building-180-webpages-
in-180-days/)

------
ulisesrmzroche
There's a pretty good basic book on the basics of design called "White Space
is not your Enemy" that I find pretty helpful.

------
darkmethod
"Don't Make Me Think!" ~ Steve Krug

------
danibx
Designing the Obvious: A Common Sense Approach to Web & Mobile Application
Design

------
kyro
Front-end design in what respect? Visual, ui/ux, or HTML/CSS?

